# if you are on daily mile - an exercise challenge



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

my son created a challenge 2012 miles in 2012 - they can be done in any way that doesn't require a motor... swim, run, bike, walk... whatever works for you. It is an average of 5 miles a day. 

www.dailymile.com (p.s. if you are not on dm and need a way to track workouts, calories burned, etc... daily mile is free. I don't work for them or anything, but find it to be a useful tool.)

Resolution? Take the plunge!

Cindyc.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

I will check this out tomorrow, when I have more time. thanks, Pam


----------

